# Melton Mowbray Rare Breeds Auction - who's going?



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

as above really! who else is going to be there this weekend?

N


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Ooooo, what be it :gasp:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Saturday Auctions, Rare Breeds and Christmas Poultry Sales

*Rare Breeds Sales*

These are held twice a year in Spring and Autumn.
All entries are examined and graded by breed specialists prior to the auction to maintain the highest quality of stock offered for sale.
These events are catalogue sales and entries must be submitted on the official entry form before the closing date, usually four weeks prior to the sale.
Entry forms for these sales are available approximately 10 weeks prior to the sale.

*The next rare breeds poultry & waterfowl sale will take place on Saturday 28th March 2009.*


N


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Oooo righto, ty


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

see ya tomorrow nerys :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

should be a laugh eh.. you planning on buying 'owt?

N


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Why does it have to be milessssssssss away!

Cat your not allowed to go cause i know your get more beautiful furries that i want and prob some chickens lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be there with Cat n Ditta!! Think it will be a good day! what time are people planning on arriving?

Psstttt N, bring me a friend!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nerys said:


> should be a laugh eh.. you planning on buying 'owt?
> 
> 
> N


not " plannin" on gettin anythin cos im skint even though i just got payed....we will see



jo said:


> Why does it have to be milessssssssss away!
> 
> Cat your not allowed to go cause i know your get more beautiful furries that i want and prob some chickens lol


 
see above lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Have a good day! I'm Saving up for York Spring sale


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> not " plannin" on gettin anythin cos im skint even though i just got payed....we will see


 
hehehe


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Com on Cat!!!!

we all know you tooooooooooooo well. what have you got your eyes open for? 
Do they have rex rabbits????


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

jo said:


> Com on Cat!!!!
> 
> we all know you tooooooooooooo well. what have you got your eyes open for?
> Do they have rex rabbits????


just like all birds at this one, well thats what there usually is!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> just like all birds at this one, well thats what there usually is!


 
Buggar, i was going to ask cat to watch out for a chin rex for me lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there were horses last year too, but no furries on this day last year..

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> there were horses last year too, but no furries on this day last year..
> 
> N


I had to keep away from the horses!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Me too...

when sheties are only fetching 60 guineas at specialised shetie sales... 

please, no-one let me near the horse sale!

N


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tuesday is eggs/birds/furries/cagebirds/deadrabbits day.

think you have to register for a bidding number on saturday if you`re going shopping.

i`m banned `cause i`m skint, lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I was going but now I'm not just in case 'they' decide to pay me a visit when they know I'm not in.Not going to give them one single chance to break in on some spurious excuse. So I'm not going anywhere. Suits me cos it saves me having to bath all the chickens tonight which are muddy from the rain and hail we had.
No worries, it means I can get on with 2 little jobs I have planned. One, to build a wood store at the front of the house, and 2 to make a roofed structure in the space son cleared, to form a new hay and straw store.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Well I was going but now I'm not just in case 'they' decide to pay me a visit when they know I'm not in.Not going to give them one single chance to break in on some spurious excuse. So I'm not going anywhere. Suits me cos it saves me having to bath all the chickens tonight which are muddy from the rain and hail we had.
> No worries, it means I can get on with 2 little jobs I have planned. One, to build a wood store at the front of the house, and 2 to make a roofed structure in the space son cleared, to form a new hay and straw store.


 

Can't blame you.
I was going but same as you I'm spending tomorrow turning a stable into the new Chick grower unit. Loads of room for them cause they have gotten too big for the brooder now.
The 7 Silver Dorkings are huge now. But they have become so tame. 1 made me jump out my skin as I openned the door and she flew onto my arm lol 
And the legbars and lakenvelders are all feathered up aswell. So will be setting the brooder light up inside so it's still nice and warm, but they will have a nice straw filled stable with jumping bale and toys, to charge about in. And a few apple and pear branches to climb and perch on aswell. Lots of activity for growing adventurous chicks.
Plus, I'm feeling really chuffed about my first home bred, home hatched, Lavender Orpington Chick. And the lovely 'Mrs Cripple Quail' who is soooo tame and lovely. And is getting to live inside as us cripples need a bit of home comfort at times lol and since as I rarely get time for that myself, I deflect it on to my little 'Cripple' instead. And the reason for 'Mrs Cripple Quail' is cause I showed her to Ste saying 'come and see Cripple Quail and he said 'Is That her name then?'


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder what everyone who went ended up buying??


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I ended up going after all. It's only twice a year and I love going. I had booked lots of my cochins in as I'm cutting down on them and wonder of wonders, I never bought anything 'cept a triffid from one of the stalls outside. It's a big grass type plant about 4 foot tall for the tortoise garden. I insisted on walking through the crowder bits and must have managed to poke a dozen people up the nostril with it and when I stood still, several old chaps got their necks tickled hehe.
Nerys and I had a great time shoving past the packed crowds. I smiled sweetly and said "'scuse me please" then shoved through, brushing up against several strange men which they seemed to enjoy :lol2::blush:
I was up at 5am getting all the animals sorted out and settled before I set off at 7.30 and when I got home around 5pm, all was well with them. The dogs seemed to have snoozed the day away. Mind you th weather was nasty, cold and driving rain so I imagine a nice dry and warm dog room with comfy beds and Radio Cambridgeshire playing on the dog room radio was relaxing. 
I bet they were warmer and more comfy than we all were over there cos the wind don't half whistle through the market. Luckily I had me layers on so was toasty snug.
Nerys bought chickens 
I made some useful contacts though, one chap in particular with show strain, winning large fowl welsummers. I'm getting some eggs off him in a few weeks. Since I already keep winning bantam welsummers and like the breed, I figured since I now have empty houses which the cochins used to live in, Welsummers would make a nice addition.And another really nice man has top quality copper blue and copper black marans which Nerys and I both like.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I ended up going after all. It's only twice a year and I love going. I had booked lots of my cochins in as I'm cutting down on them and wonder of wonders, I never bought anything 'cept a triffid from one of the stalls outside. It's a big grass type plant about 4 foot tall for the tortoise garden. I insisted on walking through the crowder bits and must have managed to poke a dozen people up the nostril with it and when I stood still, several old chaps got their necks tickled hehe.
> Nerys and I had a great time shoving past the packed crowds. I smiled sweetly and said "'scuse me please" then shoved through, brushing up against several strange men which they seemed to enjoy :lol2::blush:
> I was up at 5am getting all the animals sorted out and settled before I set off at 7.30 and when I got home around 5pm, all was well with them. The dogs seemed to have snoozed the day away. Mind you th weather was nasty, cold and driving rain so I imagine a nice dry and warm dog room with comfy beds and Radio Cambridgeshire playing on the dog room radio was relaxing.
> I bet they were warmer and more comfy than we all were over there cos the wind don't half whistle through the market. Luckily I had me layers on so was toasty snug.
> ...


 
you forgot to say you also met up with 3 amazing people!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

so did anyone get anything nice from Melton?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> you forgot to say you also met up with 3 amazing people!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well of course I have met Cat and Ditta before but it was lovely meeting you even if it was only for a short time.
: victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I heard the prices were not to bad, KO's were only getting £45 pair!! for nice types, at an auction I went to KO's were going up to £60 each. suppose its what people are willing to pay! like York when OEG were selling for £8 a trio and buff orps were going for £185 a pair! people want the fluffys (was going to say townies but thought I would get shot )


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> I heard the prices were not to bad, KO's were only getting £45 pair!! for nice types, at an auction I went to KO's were going up to £60 each. suppose its what people are willing to pay! like York when OEG were selling for £8 a trio and buff orps were going for £185 a pair! people want the fluffys (was going to say townies but thought I would get shot )



Orp's , silkies and pekins and welsummers always seem to fetch exhorbitant prices at Melton. Nerys must have been bored by my usual cry of "how much?!?!?!"
But there were some bargains too. 2 pens, each with a pair of Scots dumpies never sold, not even for the minimum £20 pen price.

and at least 2 lots of people thought that Nerys and I were mother and daughter hehe. And everyone we spoke to and took phone numbers for buying birds off in future assured me that they would indeed remember who we were and no, there is no way they could possibly forget us. I wonder what they meant?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I was extremely well behaved and didn't buy a thing! there was so much I could have bought though, some gourjous choc n blue muscovies, and some lovely polish! 

Had a great day out an met up with LOADS of people I know!! Lol

thanks alot Cat n Ditta!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> I was extremely well behaved and didn't buy a thing! there was so much I could have bought though, some gourjous choc n blue muscovies, and some lovely polish!
> 
> Had a great day out an met up with LOADS of people I know!! Lol
> 
> thanks alot Cat n Ditta!!


no problem joe, any time  had a fab day with you. Next time im savin up :lol2:
Will post pics of French and Saunders later


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

t'was a grand day indeed 

i came home with 

2 legbars (had wanted to add another couple of green/blue egg layers..)

they look like these, for those who are not into chickens..

this image taken from pontesfordpoultry.co.uk/aboutus.aspx










they are not the prettiest of chickens (well to me... ) but i do like the blue/green eggs!!

3 Pied Suffolks.. (which are one of the hybrid breeds, they lay a little cream egg)
no-one wanted them really, so i managed to get them for £25 the three!
nice looking birds, black with silvery feathers on the head/neck - they look like this one, which belongs to Hollywater Hens (picture taken from Hollywater Hens - Breeds










then, after the sale, we were talking to one of pam's mates, who i've met at the produce auctions in wisbech before, and pam mentioned that i had fancied the two female gold laced wyandottes, but not gone for them in the end... and.. well.. to cut a long story short... i've also now got a Gold Laced Wyandotte, and a Double Gold Laced Wyandotte... 

this is gold laced.. this one is from Little Haven Poultry | Breeding Show Quailty Old Fashion Dual Purpose Farm Yard Poultry. the double gold laced is like that, but more!










they lay a tinted/brown egg

these are both good links for looking at egg colour btw!

((Egg Shell Colour Chart by Breed of Hen by Katie Thear))

((Henderson's Chicken Breed Chart))

they are shut in at the moment, to get used to being here, so no pics yet, but will get some when they are out and about 

cheers to Pam, Joe, Cat & Ditta for the company and the laughs!

Nerys

((oh, pam, lemme know when you want Pope's number..))


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

pied suffolks are lovely, I really want scott dumpys but need to get more room first as even as my garden is large its not big enough for more any more really with the OEPH, bantie OEG, cream crested legbars and sultans


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> t'was a grand day indeed
> 
> i came home with
> 
> ...



If you could MSN me his number, I'll ring him this week and see if he has a trio for me and one or 2 pullets for you. If he has no spare pullets, you can always wait for me to breed some.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great day Nerys.

I spent the day building with hubby as needed to move the bigger brooder chicks outside. Been being a bit soft cause of recent weather but hubby converted the stable in to the 'Playgroup' so the bigger chicks now have an adventure playground.

Not in the buying anything mood at present lol Unless it's some Buff Orps at POL in which case I'll just have to see what I have from my own trio to go with the other 2 boys for next year, but they are both taking car of the main freerange laying flock at the moment so they still have plenty of ladies to keep them company.

currently just had chicks hatch. 2 lavender Orpingtons, 2 buff orpingtons and 3 silver partridge pekins, just waiting on the other hatching, then they can go in the brooder and I can move the next lot due to hatch over from the Incubator.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

we all had a great day!! cant wait for Autumns, hope your all there!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> we all had a great day!! cant wait for Autumns, hope your all there!


ive got the bug now, we will be off to clitheroe on my week off! 

heres our 2 lovelies from melton 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/277948-everyone-meet-french-saunders.html

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

